# Wanted



## katieeeek (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey all
I'm new here, but have been looking through the website and must say that i'm thrilled by everybody's hardwork and dedication to their pets  It's been a few years since I have had a cat (I had a beautiful bengal at my mum's but have now moved out so don't get to see him much) So my partner and I feel that it is time for us to open up our home to a cat that needs it. We live in a flat in Selby, North Yorks and would love to home a young cat that prefers living indoors, preferably female (but we don't mind!) I work during the week but my partner works from home so we can definately offer the time and affection needed. If anyone has a cat suitable or knows where we can go to find one i'd really appreciate hearing from you.
Thanks for reading!
Katie


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

You could do a little research and narrow down the breed you would like - unless you prefer a moggy, who are every bit as captivating as the pedigrees!

If you are looking to "rescue" why not go to ragsrescue - this is a Ragdoll rehoming group. But if you are looking to rehome a pedigree most breed clubs have their own welfare/rehoming sections.

The Ragdoll Rehome Group wll undertake home checks prior to any cat being placed with a potential adopter.


----------



## katieeeek (Jun 9, 2011)

We are quite happy rehoming any breed of cat - and as you said a moggy can be just an captivating as a pedigree (my old cat was a bengal cross and has both a lovely personality and looks )

I'm also happy to home a cat/kitty of any age 

I'll have a look at the website you've given me and see if I can offer a good home to any of the cats there!

Thanks


----------



## katieeeek (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh WOW I love Narla (one of the raggies available on the website)

Shame she's all the way up in Scotland!!

Not fair


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

just had a thought.
i bought my nfc from a breeder in or near selby and she also runs a rescue centre are your interested?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

by the way i think they are mainly moggies


----------



## katieeeek (Jun 9, 2011)

Moggies are fine  and i am very interested!


----------



## katieeeek (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey All,

Just to let you know that David and I have now re-homed two little kittens that needed a new home as the owner had a change of circumstance.

Niko & Baloo, our lovely little fellas, are now settling in well 

Thanks everybody for the replies and information, we really appreciate them!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Now come on katie, play the game nicely.
You can't just come on here and announce that you have 2 new kittens *without showing us the pictures*!!


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

katieeeek said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Just to let you know that David and I have now re-homed two little kittens that needed a new home as the owner had a change of circumstance.
> 
> ...


Seriously Katie, where are the PHOTO'S?!!!! :hand:


----------



## katieeeek (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll get my other half to post some on here - he has better photo's of the little fella's than I do


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Hurry hurry hurry hurry!!!!:001_tongue:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

glad to hear that you found you were looking for at last.


----------



## katieeeek (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Jenny :thumbup:

And thanks for all of your help!!


----------



## katieeeek (Jun 9, 2011)

Just to let you know - I've put some photo's of Niko, Baloo (& Mungo my old cat who still lives at my mum's house) in the Mixed Breed Cats section of the Photo Gallery.

Take a look if you like 

Cheers!


----------



## cazcatz (Jun 14, 2011)

Where?!! I cannie find!!  :blink:


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

cazcatz said:


> Where?!! I cannie find!!  :blink:


Easiest way to find them is to click on her name, use drop down box to photos x
Lovely pics, last one is beautiful x


----------



## rescuecatsrule (Jun 25, 2008)

Are you still looking? Have you tried this charity (used to volunteer for them) (Only read the first few posts so if I've missed something just ignore this post)
Welcome to Caring4Cats.org


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

katieeeek said:


> Thanks Jenny :thumbup:
> 
> And thanks for all of your help!!


no problem just glad you have found what you were looking for


----------



## katieeeek (Jun 9, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Easiest way to find them is to click on her name, use drop down box to photos x
> 
> Lovely pics, last one is beautiful x


Aww thanks 

The last picture is of my older kitty - Mungo - who has stayed with my parents as he was a family cat. He is a bengal-moggie mix so has the length and similar markings as a bengal but a totally laid back & non territorial attitude. He is also very smart - which is wonderful but mighty scary at times!! haha

The other photo's are of my new little boys - Niko is the white and brown one & Baloo is the black one!
They have completely settled now - and they follow me everywhere :001_wub:

I'm so happy that we have found these little fellas.

Thanks again everyone for your kind words & help!!


----------

